# ندى ماس بتقدم لكم ثورة التنحيف الجديدة كريم دريم ماس



## gana bity (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*








مراحب بعملاء الاخصائية



 نـــــــــــــــدى مــــــــــــــــــاس



كيفكم يا أحـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــلا بنـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــاتِِ 




كما عودتكم ندى ماس حبيباتى و أخواتى ان تقدم لكم الجديد
ولا تبخل عليكم بعصارة أبتكارات شركة ندى ماس

 بعد أن قدمت لكم حنه ندى مـــــــــــــــاس

و زيت مـــــــــــــــاس المعجزه 

و كورس مـــــــــــــاس وايـــــــــــــــت 


*كورس ندى ماس لكثافة الشعر واطالته وحيويته* 

*كورس ندى ماس لنفخ الخدود*

*كريم لمسه أنوثة لتكبير الأرداف *

*كريم لمسه جمال لتكبير الصدر *

* بديل الليزر للقضاء على الشعر الزائد *

*و أيضا" علاج البواسير الفعاااااااااال*


الغنين عن التعريف فى الوطـــــــــن العربـــــــــــــى




تقـــــــــــــــــــــدم لكــــــــــــــــــم

 نـــــــــــــــدى مــــــــــــــــــاس

كــــــــــــــريم دريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاس 

للتنحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف








كريـــــــــــــــــم تنحيــــــــــف الصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدر 










مكونات تنحيف الصدر

استخراج من زهرة بوريريا فيتامين B3

الجنكه النباتية و الكولا 


الفلفل الأحمر و الزنجبيل


طحالب ماس البحرية


ومواد مختلطة من أعشاب طبيعية 100% 



الأستخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدام

أستخدمى الكريم بشكل يومــى كـمســاج دائــرى حتى يتشربه الجسم جيداٌٌ 

وبعد من 4 الى 6 ساعات أغسليه بماء فاتر . النتيجة تبدأ بعد 7 أيام. 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



كريـــــــــــــــــم تنحيف البطن و الجوانب و زند الزراعين 








مكــــــونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات

تنحيف البطن و الجوانب و زند الزراعين



. أكــوا (الـميــاه) . 

. حامـض الستريـك فولـغــاري . 

. القـمــح الجرثوميــة النـفــط . 

. حـمــض الأاسـكـوربيــك . 

. جوجــوبــا النـــفط . 

. نخـــــالة الأرز النفـــــط . 

. العطــــــــــــور والغليسيــرين . 

.طحــــــالب ماس البحريــــــــة.



الأستخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدام

البطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن : 

تدور عكس عقارب الساعة 
مع تشديد الخصر والبطن 
وذلك لترسب الدهون.



الجنبيــــــــن و زند الـــــــــــزراعين: 

يستخدم من أسفل إلى أعلى 

بشكل دائرى وذلك لزيادة 

استهلاك الدهون مع الحركة السريعة.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


كريـــــــــــــــــم تنحيـــــــــف الأرداف







مكونــــــــــــــــــات 

. أكــوا (الـميــاه) . 

. حامـض الستريـك . 

. فلفل احمر طبيعى . 

. جنزبيل طبيعى .

. طحالب ماس البحرية.



الأستخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدام 

نقوم بفرد الكريم على المنطقة بحركة دائرية على اتجاه عقارب الساعة 

لمدة عشر دقائق وعكس الاتجاه لمدة عشر دقائق أيضا .

سوف تلاحظين بأن المنطقة أصبحت عليها طبقة من الزيت وهذا من الجسم .

ثم اغلسي المنطقه وسوف تلاحظين شيئاً آخر وهو النعومة الرائعة في الجسم التي حصلتي عليها بعد الفرك 









تجارب بعض البنات جزاهم الله خير

























الكورس 3 عبوات .

يكفي لثلاثه أشهر فقط .


ملحوظة : يفضل لأى كورس أستخدام ثلاثه شهور لنتيجة ثابتة لا ترجع بعد الأنتهاء من الأستخدام .




الأسعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار



سعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر الكــــــــــــــــــــــــورس 







( السعودية 510 ريال - قطر510 ريال - الامارات 510 درهم )


( البحرين 51 د- عمان 51 ر)


( الكويت 39 دينار )


( ليبيا 171 جنيه- السودان 599جنيه)


( اليمن 29206.39)


( الاردن 96 - العراق 158400)


( تونس 223- المغرب 1117- الجزائر 11061.08د)

(الدولار الأمريكى 136 )



سعر العبوه الواحدة 


( السعودية 195 ريال - قطر 195 ريال - الامارات 195 درهم )


( البحرين 20 د- عمان 20 ر)


( الكويت 14 دينار )


( ليبيا 65 جنيه- السودان 228 جنية )


( اليمن 11207 )


( الاردن 37 - العراق 60476)


( تونس 84- المغرب 424. الجزائر 4239 د)

(الدولار الأمريكى 52 )




الله ولى التوفيق 

لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

للتواصل مع أخصائية الأعشاب و الطب البديل 

نــــــدى مــــاس

شخصيآ

أضغط هنا 


http://nadamasgroup.arabform.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من 


مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 


ماســة العرب 

فراشة ماس المصرية 



السعوديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 


( جده مكة المدينة المنورة الدمام الاحساء تبوك الجنوب الرياض جيزان ابو عريش نجران )



الكويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت 


قطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

المغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب 

سلطنـــــة عمـــــــــــــــــــــــــان



مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد


 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام مندوباتي مني على الخاص


وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق التوصيـــــــــــــــــــل

البريـــــــــــــــــــــــد الممتــــــــــــــــاز المصــــــــــرى






طــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق الدفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه 






او 

عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري 






ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه 


وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوالي المذكور بملفي الشخصي 


نوع الطلب والعدد والحجم



الأسم الثلاثي

رقم الجوال 

المدينة او الأمارة

المنطقة 

الشارع 

رقم البيت 

رقم ص . ب



*​


----------



## gana bity (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: ندى ماس بتقدم لكم ثورة التنحيف الجديدة كريم دريم ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------

